# Heroes vs mages



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

What do people think about taking heroes over mages. Im a highelf player and at 1500 have been using 2 lvl 2 mages at 2000 i'd like to add a new hero to the list alone with a lord but am worried the mages will then do nothing at all. What do you reckon guys can 3 lvl2 cut the mustard?

Also im thinking of taking the hero mounted on an eagle, arming him with the reaver bow and prehaps talisman of loec and a lance/great weapon. What do you think?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Heroes are useful because they add the little extra punch to your units for combat. I would personally suggest a heroe in in one of the mounted units so that the unit will be better equiped to kill. Yes mages are useful though, but for the number of points you are spending on them make sure to have some damaging spells for them, even if you have to go into one of the other lores.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd say 3 level 2 will probably be ok. more of a defensive set at 2000 pts though. If you want offensive magic, you prob want to take a mage lord, but personally, i'd always take the normal lord for generalship and h2h punch. It's a toss up really


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i've had some real sucess in the past with 3 level 2 at 2000points and am feeling a little..naked with only 2 but i dont like to use the same stuff regularly. WHat i find though is some of the people in my gaming group will copy my trends so i would expect at least 1 guy to field 3 spellcasters.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i'd go 2 lvl2 and a hero


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

I reckon that because of the way the 1500pt games went, certain players will go with alot of anti magic for the next stage of the tourney. Either go all out with magic and shooting or go with a fast hard hitting army with minimum magic for defensive purposes.

At least one of the people in the next stage will have no magic users in his entire army so you shouldn't suffer too much there.


----------

